# Are Gardai entitled to free public transport?



## Staples (18 Jun 2009)

The reason I ask is that on the Luas this morning, a young Garda presented her badge, in lieu of a ticket, to the ticket inspector. This was accepted. It's not the first time I've seen it happen.

I know the amounts involved are only small but I must say I find it a bit disturbing that there seems to be a cavalier culture within the Gardai in which they believe that normal rules for society are optional in their case. It's also evidenced by the disgraceful (and illegal) parking that occurs outside their Harcourt St (and other) premises that icludes parking on pavements, double yellow lines, blocking wheelchair ramps.

While these actions are by themselves worrying, they also point to a potentially more serious concern of a culture of entitlement in which Gardai themselves determine how they should behave. This is something that should concern everyone.


----------



## Pique318 (18 Jun 2009)

Staples said:


> they also point to a potentially more serious concern of a culture of entitlement in which Gardai themselves determine how they should behave. This is something that should concern everyone.


And this is new ?
I've seen it happen 20 years ago....this culture of entitlement and air of the untouchable has been in the Gardai for a long time. I'm pretty sure it's not confined to our police either.


----------



## Sunny (18 Jun 2009)

Maybe he was working? They are also entitled to it if travelling to court etc as far as I know. They also don't pay tolls if they are working if I remember correctly. I am sure some abuse it but I wouldn't get worked up over it.


----------



## BoscoTalking (18 Jun 2009)

the culture is long in vogue, i know a mate of mine who picks up the paper every morning in his uniform for nada.


----------



## Purple (18 Jun 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> the culture is long in vogue, i know a mate of mine who picks up the paper every morning in his uniform for nada.



This culture extends to speeding on the roads and drink driving as well though I do think it is less prevalent than it was prior to the scandal in Donegal and the changes it brought.


----------



## Yorrick (18 Jun 2009)

Gardai travel free on Dublin Bus and Luas if they wish with the formal agreement of Dublin Bus management and Luas management, Gardau Unions and Bus Unions. The reason is that when the bus driver, Luas staff are being attacked the Gardai will assist when many others sit back and do nothing. 
Ask any Bus driver and nhe/she will tell you of times he /she was assisted by off duty Gardai


----------



## MrMan (18 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> Gardai travel free on Dublin Bus and Luas if they wish with the formal agreement of Dublin Bus management and Luas management, Gardau Unions and Bus Unions. The reason is that when the bus driver, Luas staff are being attacked the Gardai will assist when many others sit back and do nothing.
> Ask any Bus driver and nhe/she will tell you of times he /she was assisted by off duty Gardai


 
So they won't assist if they are charged a fare?


----------



## Yorrick (18 Jun 2009)

What do you think ? 
I believe it was meant as a means to encourage extra security on public transport by getting the police to use the buses. Due to working shift work there are times when public transport is not available and so the tendency was for them to have their own car.  
In any case whether paying or not they would intervene if there was any trouble. I could understand them not getting involved if they were with spouses, kids etc


----------



## MrMan (18 Jun 2009)

It's just that you said the reason they get free travel was that when bus drivers are attacked guards will intervene when the general public did not.


----------



## starlite68 (18 Jun 2009)

how come they sometimes dont pay in places like subway..ect


----------



## Purple (18 Jun 2009)

starlite68 said:


> how come they sometimes dont pay in places like subway..ect



If they get on the bus hungry they might fall asleep and miss the fight?


----------



## Yorrick (18 Jun 2009)

I don't know the answers to these questions. I do know that in the States diners etc give out free coffees so to encourage police to call in thus reducing the chance that the local criminals would rob them. 
A lot of late night places which do fast food etc give discounts to firemen and gardai  It seems to be something that has grown up over the years. I live near a fire station and regularly I see the lads collecting pizzas etc which I know they get at a good rate. I have no  problem with it.


----------



## Caveat (18 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> I live near a fire station and regularly I see the lads collecting pizzas etc which I know they get at a good rate. I have no  problem with it.



Well I wouldn't say that I would have _no_ problem with it.

It depends. Discount because it is a group order and/or regular customer etc fine - would expect the same whatever the profession of the pizza eater.  But discount simply because they are firemen?  I don't see why.  

I know they do a great job etc etc -  I wouldn't do it and whilst I don't actually _begrudge_ them this perk, I just don't understand the logic or mentality of it.

To get involved in any arrangement or circumstances that might prejudice or influence the work of the emergency services is just mental IMO - if that's what's going on that is.


----------



## Purple (18 Jun 2009)

I have no problem with places giving out pirks to the emergency services. I do have a problem when members of our police force expect them.


----------



## Complainer (18 Jun 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> the culture is long in vogue, i know a mate of mine who picks up the paper every morning in his uniform for nada.


I saw this paper trick happening a few years back - they were taking the papers from which the mastheads had been removed - so it was poor oul Tony O'Reilly who was footing the bill, not the shopkeep.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (18 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> Gardai travel free on Dublin Bus and Luas if they wish with the formal agreement of Dublin Bus management and Luas management, Gardau Unions and Bus Unions. The reason is that when the bus driver, Luas staff are being attacked the Gardai will assist when many others sit back and do nothing.
> Ask any Bus driver and nhe/she will tell you of times he /she was assisted by off duty Gardai



What a pile of horse $hite. So some 10 stone off duty female garda is going to pile in and pull 3 fellas off someone, come back to the real world.



Really i work in an office where off duty garda often try to use the good old badge.....simple answer, work id is not allowed. Passport or driving licence please, i say it with a smile too


----------



## mathepac (18 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> Gardai travel free on Dublin Bus and Luas if they wish with the formal agreement of Dublin Bus management and Luas management, Gardau Unions and Bus Unions. ...


Good and hopefully the Revenue know about this formal agreement  as well and formalise the BIK charge.


----------



## MrMan (18 Jun 2009)

showing the badge gains free access to night clubs aswell for off duty guards, I wonder is it a case of they might turn a blind eye to things in this case?


----------



## mathepac (19 Jun 2009)

MrMan said:


> showing the badge gains free access to night clubs aswell for off duty guards...


... cinemas, matches, horse races, etc.


----------



## Bronte (19 Jun 2009)

I think it's a very good thing to give the Gardai free transport, by doing this they encourage them to be on public transport and helps to make all of us and our cities safer.  

In relation to illegal parking around Harcourt street, the Gardai should of all people act within the law, be seen to do so and should take pride in doing so.  What kind of message does it send out to ordinary people, one law for them and one law for us.  Disgraceful.


----------



## starlite68 (19 Jun 2009)

Bronte said:


> What kind of message does it send out to ordinary people, one law for them and one law for us. Disgraceful.


 
thats the way its always been since as long as i can remember....cant see it changing anytime soon im afraid.


----------



## DeeFox (19 Jun 2009)

My boyfriend is a Guard and has never availed of any of these "perks" and nor do any of his colleagues that he knows of - I'm not saying it doesn't happen just that it may not be that widespread within the Guards.


----------



## csirl (19 Jun 2009)

Gardai are entitled to use public transport free of charge when they are on duty. 

Legally speaking, there is no such thing as an "off duty Garda". If a Garda is not on duty, they are members of the public and have the same rights and powers as ordinary members of the public. A Garda cannot put himself on duty in the event of an accident - must be initiated by his superior officer and recorded at the station. 

The above does not seem to prevent individual Gardai sometimes taking liberties at times.


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Jun 2009)

I wouldn't have a problem with a cop using the bus for free or what have you. How many times have we read things like "mugger nabbed by off duty Garda" etc. Fair play to them I say.
Except for that time I got done for going through a yellow light and she said it was red. But thats another story.


----------



## Yorrick (19 Jun 2009)

" We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm. "

George Orwell

Everyone can't have jobs pushing paper like Ron Burgundy.

If a young female/male  puts on  a uniform and patrols the street


----------



## Yorrick (19 Jun 2009)

We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm. "

George Orwell

Everyone can't have jobs pushing paper like Ron Burgundy.

If a young female/male puts on a uniform and patrols the street night and day I don't think the stystem will collapse if they get a free spin on a bus or a cup of coffee from a shop.
Have a good look at the recent antics of the  private sector before you target the public sector


----------



## Staples (19 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> I don't think the stystem will collapse if they get a free spin on a bus or a cup of coffee from a shop.


 
No, but what if they _expect_ freebies as part of their normal terms and conditions.  I think it cheapens the position they hold and opens the door to wider abuses.  

The events in Donegal, which I don't believe are unique, illustrate the potential dangers to society from Gardai who apply their own set of values.


----------



## MrMan (19 Jun 2009)

Yorrick said:


> We sleep safe in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm. "
> 
> George Orwell
> 
> ...


 
How is anyone being targeted? If it's Ron your having a go at he is public sector. The system doesn't depend on them getting free perks, they are paid to do a job. It is the whole 'it's better to keep them onside' part that I would worry about i.e it's not because they are keeping the peace it's more so that they are less forceful with the law on your establishment.

I've had my share of instances where they didn't quite match up to George Orwells description.


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2009)

Staples said:


> No, but what if they _expect_ freebies as part of their normal terms and conditions.  I think it cheapens the position they hold and opens the door to wider abuses.


Please stop the private sector bashing


----------



## sidzer (20 Jun 2009)

A friend of mine was telling a story about going to a pub/restaurant to deal with an incident. What struck me was his telling that they had to rush to get there as the guy was very good to the lads with food etc.

By offering any freebies u r effectively buying private security services. This is obviously wrong when the tax payer is paying for an impartial service which should be dispensed on an equal and fair basis to all members of society.

A strange one is that guards get an accomodation allowance which is about €100 / week and at the same time they can claim mortgage interest relief!


----------



## Jim Davis (26 Jun 2009)

There's a formal agreement in place between Dublin Bus and An Garda Siochana (AGS) so I've no complaints there.


----------



## Latrade (26 Jun 2009)

Free pizza? Free Subways? Free entry to night clubs? How dare private sector employers decide to not charge employees of emergency services for certain goods and services. Colour me outraged and disgruntled.

While I'm struggling to put my Marks and Spencer meals on the table, pay three mortgages, pay off my 08 Lexus, these people get to have as many meatball foot longs as they want by flashing a badge. It's that kind of culture that leads directly to the abuses seen in the banking sector.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2009)

Latrade said:


> While I'm struggling to put my Marks and Spencer meals on the table, pay three mortgages, pay off my 08 Lexus,


Perhaps you should be coloured green?


----------



## Sully1 (27 Jun 2009)

The events in Donegal, which I don't believe are unique, illustrate the potential dangers to society from Gardai who apply their own set of values.[/quote]


The Ombudsman and Inspectorate have been unable to find any evidence of this......have you any evidence which you may like to put to them to instigate an investigation?


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2009)

Sully1 said:


> The Ombudsman and Inspectorate have been unable to find any evidence of this


Eh??


----------



## CharlieC (14 Jul 2009)

Do civil servants get blank Irish rail vouchers?

Was at social event couple of years ago, wife decided to stay on for another day. A CS sold me a blank Irish rail voucher and I filled in the amount and handed to train conductor


----------



## cerberos (14 Jul 2009)

Yes, they should.

It's to encourage law offices to use the public transport which is a good thing for all travellers except thieves & troublemakers.

If I had a bar or coffee shop I would give them free cofee as well because its safer to have them around.


----------



## csirl (14 Jul 2009)

CharlieC said:


> Do civil servants get blank Irish rail vouchers?
> 
> Was at social event couple of years ago, wife decided to stay on for another day. A CS sold me a blank Irish rail voucher and I filled in the amount and handed to train conductor


 
Sounds fishy.


----------



## starlite68 (14 Jul 2009)

cerberos said:


> Yes, they should.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a bar or coffee shop I would give them free cofee as well because its safer to have them around.


i tought thats why we pay these people their wages in the first place!


----------



## northsideboy (15 Jul 2009)

As a former bus conductor I was glad to see a garda on a bus especially if it was a roudy late night bus. In fairness they helped defuse one or two tricky situations too.


----------



## UptheDeise (21 Jul 2009)

Many years ago when I was a student at WIT, the Biz Ball was one of the main social events of the year. The tickets were like gold dust and people would queue for hours, usually at 5 am in the morning to try and get some tickets. One particular Garda, would come marching along, skip the queue and get his two tickets for free.

I think this sort of carry on deminishes the job and is very disrespectful to the public.


----------

